# Tire and wheel insurance?



## morganman310 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, I’m new to driving and to this forum so if this question has already been answered forgive me for asking again. I am wondering if anyone is aware of good, reasonably priced, insurance for tires and wheels?
I recently had a flat from some sort of sharp debris in the road. The cut made my tire irreparable and put a ding in my wheel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

There's no such thing as insurance. So called "Insurance" companies have to charge premiums high enough to cover the cost of all the payouts, plus extra to pay their employees, plus profits for the shareholders. If you decline all optional insurance throughout your life, and simply set aside all the money you would have spent on that insurance, you will come out far ahead because you didn't have to pay all those extra people. 
Fake insurance
Fake economy
Don't fall for it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've seen new car dealers offer some sort of wheel/tire protection when you buy a new car, but that's about it. Highly doubt there are any aftermarket warranties for those.

When you buy new tires, buying road hazard warranty (or what ever your particular tire store calls it) is very handy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I've never heard of insurance for tires.

But even if there's something out there, we go through tires so fast from the miles we put on them that I thought think they're worth insuring.

As far as damage to your wheel, you can probably go thorough your regular insurance for that, but will have to pay the deductible.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I decided to buy used tires instead of new + insurance

Costco price $1000 my guy, $180
That’s a no brainer for me. As long as I can get 15000-20000 miles out of them, I can buy five sets and still be ahead of the game


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

America's tire company or also known as Discount Tire in other parts of the US. 
They have the best return policy that I know of without giving you much grief. 
Any flat you get a new tire free if it's within the Tires recommended milage.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> When you buy new tires, buying road hazard warranty (or what ever your particular tire store calls it) is very handy.


I recently bought four new tires: it was $20 extra for "road hazard" warranty for each tire. So, $80; the total for four tires mounted, with a wheel alignment and including the road hazard insurance was $580. I thought that $20 a tire was fair enough.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> If you decline all optional insurance throughout your life, and simply set aside all the money you would have spent on that insurance, you will come out far ahead


True.

If you set aside the money you would have spent on optional purchases, you'd be even farther ahead.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Iann said:


> America's tire company or also known as Discount Tire in other parts of the US.
> They have the best return policy that I know of without giving you much grief.
> Any flat you get a new tire free if it's within the Tires recommended milage.


I use Discount Tire as well. Pay the extra $20/tire for All Purpose Warranty. Complete tire replacement for any issue that happens while driving. Then I just spend $20 on a new warranty for the new tire.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

morganman310 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to driving and to this forum so if this question has already been answered forgive me for asking again. I am wondering if anyone is aware of good, reasonably priced, insurance for tires and wheels?
> I recently had a flat from some sort of sharp debris in the road. The cut made my tire irreparable and put a ding in my wheel. Thanks in advance.


I have an SUV and got my tires from BJ's on sale for about $600. They are BF Goodrich Sport Series, came with a warranty, and pretty good - solid and well-treaded, but tires can still be punctured.

I had three flat tires last year (from nails and sharp metal objects that were on the road) - except once, these resulted in slow leaks because of the thickness of the tires (so I was able to get to BJ's without a spare or tow) and the tire center replaced my tires each time for about $2 prorated use the first 2 times (about 3 and 6 months after purchase), and actually got $3 and change back the last time (about 10 months after purchase) because the tires were a bit cheaper at the time (around the holidays). You have to be a BJ's member, which goes on sale multiple times a year for $25 for an annual membership (likely cheaper than an additional insurance policy). They also rotate and align wheels each time they do a replacement and do rotations for free regardless of whether or not you're getting a replacement. And there are several locations where they do operate (if they have stores in your area). They also ship. Got them right before I started driving and glad I did.

Depending on the extent of damage to your wheels and the type of wheels, it may be relatively cheap and not take too long to fix your wheels yourself. Do a Google search about that.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Buy your tire from Discount, then buy the road hazard warranty.

https://www.discounttire.com/customer-service/certificates


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Is the monkey the only driver...

That puts good used tires on his SUV....???

The object of this game....

Is to keep expenses down...

While making the most income....8>O

Butt...

as always the monkey could be wrong....

Butt....I don't think so....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> There's no such thing as insurance. So called "Insurance" companies have to charge premiums high enough to cover the cost of all the payouts, plus extra to pay their employees, plus profits for the shareholders. If you decline all optional insurance throughout your life, and simply set aside all the money you would have spent on that insurance, you will come out far ahead because you didn't have to pay all those extra people.
> Fake insurance
> Fake economy
> Don't fall for it.


Yep and that one time when you ram into a quarter million dollar limited edition lambo and total it....
However remote that maybe :biggrin:

Everyone should at least have 3rd party to cover someone else vehicle or else it might just send you bankrupt and ruin ur life... Further if at all possible :redface: Don't know how much further an rideshare driver can fall but it still a fall.


----------



## morganman310 (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies! Very helpful advice!!



Cableguynoe said:


> I've never heard of insurance for tires.
> 
> But even if there's something out there, we go through tires so fast from the miles we put on them that I thought think they're worth insuring.
> 
> As far as damage to your wheel, you can probably go thorough your regular insurance for that, but will have to pay the deductible.


I check with my insurance company and they do not provide coverage for my wheel. Also learned that a new wheel would be cheaper than my deductible. Thanks for the advice.


----------

